# Brum - worst unemployment black spot



## gnoriac (Aug 13, 2009)

Looks that way from the Beeb's map. Biggest lump of purple on the whole map, only other ones are Liverpool, Newcastle, Belfast, Hull(?) and Bradford(?).

5 worst areas in the UK:
Ladywood 11.3%
Hodge Hill 10.6%
Sparkbrook 9.8%
Erdington 9.4%
Wolv. SE 9.2%

Hardly surprising, the whole of the W Mids was build on manufacturing which has been in terminal decline since the early 80s.


----------



## aqua (Aug 13, 2009)

I imagine Hull is up there too but that hasn't changed in many years tbh, Hull lost a lot of it's industry years ago 

Also not surprised about brum either, as you say we've lost so many big employers


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm surprised Erdington tops certain other areas of Brum/Midlands, but then it is somewhat of a mixed bag.


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm meant to be job hunting in B'ham next week


----------



## aqua (Aug 13, 2009)

DaRealSpoon said:


> I'm surprised Erdington tops certain other areas of Brum/Midlands, but then it is somewhat of a mixed bag.


suppose it depends where they draw the boundaries I guess


----------



## aqua (Aug 13, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> I'm meant to be job hunting in B'ham next week


oooo are you coming this way?  if you're in brum drop me a pm if you fancy a beer


----------



## moomoo (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm not actually in Brum but very nearby and our local paper has only had about 3 jobs in the jobseeker section for the past couple of months.  It's grim.


----------



## ill-informed (Aug 13, 2009)

i'm in the east midlands and here as well the local papers jobs section gets smaller by the week, it used to be about 5 pages, now its half a page.

The map on that BBC link was interesting to see how it has developed over the past year.


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 14, 2009)

aqua said:


> oooo are you coming this way?  if you're in brum drop me a pm if you fancy a beer



no - I'll be looking from London, via the internet. Thanks for the offer though. If i do manage to find work in B'ham and end up moving there, it would be nice to meet up with urban people as i don't know anyone in those parts anymore


----------



## Kidda (Aug 14, 2009)

I hope its not as grim as they are saying it is.
ive been job hunting in Brum and there has been more glimmers of hope than Manchester had to offer.


----------



## aqua (Aug 14, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> no - I'll be looking from London, via the internet. Thanks for the offer though. If i do manage to find work in B'ham and end up moving there, it would be nice to meet up with urban people as i don't know anyone in those parts anymore


cool give me a shout 



Kidda said:


> I hope its not as grim as they are saying it is.
> ive been job hunting in Brum and there has been more glimmers of hope than Manchester had to offer.


I think it very much depends on the type of work tbh


----------



## Blagsta (Aug 14, 2009)

Kidda said:


> I hope its not as grim as they are saying it is.
> ive been job hunting in Brum and there has been more glimmers of hope than Manchester had to offer.



Depends on what you want to do and your skills.  I got a job quite easily in Brum, 'cos I'm an experienced drug worker.  What is really suffering afaik is construction and manufacturing jobs.


----------



## Kidda (Aug 15, 2009)

Blagsta said:


> Depends on what you want to do and your skills.  I got a job quite easily in Brum, 'cos I'm an experienced drug worker.  What is really suffering afaik is construction and manufacturing jobs.



know of any homeless worker/youth worker/support worker type jobs going Blag?

Hows living back in Brum treating you?


----------



## Blagsta (Aug 15, 2009)

Kidda said:


> know of any homeless worker/youth worker/support worker type jobs going Blag?
> 
> Hows living back in Brum treating you?



I don't know of any, but I can keep an ear to the ground.  Try contacting Midland Heart, they do a lot of the homelessness stuff in Brum.

It's great being back.  Definitely the right choice!


----------



## aqua (Aug 15, 2009)

haven't been in touch for a beer yet though have you


----------



## Blagsta (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm hardly drinking these days. I will do soon though.


----------



## rover07 (Aug 15, 2009)

Go Ladywood! Though its not the same now they've knocked down the old tower blocks... and put up some shiny new ones.


----------



## aqua (Aug 16, 2009)

Blagsta said:


> I'm hardly drinking these days. I will do soon though.


or an orange juice in the park with your lovely family


----------



## Kidda (Aug 17, 2009)

two words

Nature Reserve 

 

red pandas


----------



## aqua (Aug 17, 2009)

red pandas are ace


----------



## Cammy66 (Feb 25, 2011)

Really its the same every where, i live here in Northern Ireland and every where is closing or closed and no jobs any where even for the university educated my son and daughter have both degrees and cant find jobs any where.


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Mar 10, 2011)

Don't bother with the bham mail if you are job hunting - the vacancies in there go live on the bham mail website on a monday afternoon, by the time they get to press on a wednesday they are already 2 or 3 days old and mostly swamped with responses.

Ladywood isn't as bad a blackspot as it appears - but there's an interesting reason behind that. Stats for that region includes B2, B4 and B11 postcodes, thats the area's the jobcentre there serves. About 70% of those signing on, english isn't the first language. And secondly, those postcodes include the major concentration of homeless hostels, concentrated into the city centre, which spike the figures up. Not to mention the rehab centres, like the William Booth and the Salvation Army and the one on Cliveland street. It spikes up that area in particular.


----------

